# Wago 750-8202 Inbetriebnahme kein Zugriff auf webvisu



## Skilloo (16 August 2017)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade eine Wago 750-8202 Inbetrieb zu nehmen.
Auf das Web-based Management komme ich drauf, nur auf das webvisu nicht.

Im Web based sind die anzeigen SYS und IO grün, RUN ist zur hälfte grün(PLC is online and no Program is loaded) 

Wenn ich das Webvisu aufrufe kommt nur: 500 - Internal Server Error

Habe alles nach Anleitung gemacht, aber klappt nicht.

Schalter an Wago steht auf RUN.

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## mnuesser (16 August 2017)

wenn du kein Programm drauf gespielt hast, hast du wahrscheinlich auch keine Visu überspielt oder?


----------



## Skilloo (16 August 2017)

Wie mache ich das. Wo bekomme ich das Programm her?


----------



## mnuesser (16 August 2017)

Hast du nur die CPU gekauft?
Wenn ja musst du dir entweder noch Codesys V3.5 + PFC200 Target kaufen,
oder das eCockpit von Wago mit den Targets...

Für die Wago Software kannst du den Verkauf anrufen (siehe Wago Webseite)
für Codesys kannst du entweder im Shop die Software laden und dann die PFC Erweiterung bestellen,
oder auch dort den Verkauf anrufen.

gruss Markus


----------



## Skilloo (16 August 2017)

Haben nur das was hier verbaut ist, mehr nicht.
Muss ich mich mal weiter schlau machen.

Danke für die Hilfe! :s12:


----------



## mnuesser (16 August 2017)

ok, ja dann hast du ne CPU und jede Menge KNX Anschaltungen 
Schau dir am besten mal auf der Wago-Seite die Dokumentation an.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (17 August 2017)

Hallo Skilloo,

Sie haben einen PFC 200 mit der Zusatznummer 750-8202/000-012. Dies ist ein Lichtmanagementcontroller.
Bedeutet mit dem Kauf dieses Kontrollers haben Sie auch die Lizenz an unserer Lichtmanagement Applikation erworben.
In der Verpackung des Gerätes war ein Beipackzettel welcher auf die Applikation und deren Bezugsquellen hinweist. 
Sie werden auf folgende Seite geleitet und gebeten Sich zu registrieren. Im Anschluss erhalten Sie Zugang zu der Applikation Lichtmanagement und der Dokumentation. http://www.wago.com/applicationcontroller  (hier bitte Lichtmanagement wählen)
Für die Installation folgen Sie bitte den Anweisungen der Dokumentation.

Die Installation der Lichtmanagement Applikation ist mit diesem Controller nicht verpflichtend und kann natürlich auch durch eine eigene Programmierung ersetzt werde. Der 750-8202/000-012 kann wie jeder andere 750-8202 verwendet werden.

Auf andere Controller (PFC200) kann die Lichtmanagement Applikation als Demo ebenfalls zu Testzwecken installiert werden.


----------

